# Red Flame Sword Plants



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Okay I got two Red Flame Sword Plants yesterday. The leaves are browning so I'm going back for root tabs at Wal-Mart tomorrow. I got a few questions.

One, is two 15 watt incandesent bulbs good enough? The light is on 24/7.

Two, How long can this plant survive withought root tabs? I don't want to kill it because the leaves are already turning brown and drying up, even though it's in the tank.

Third, should I take the fluffy stuff on it off that's keeping the plant grounded? I peeled it off one, only to find it floating to the top. So I stuffed it back on and half burried the plant.

Fourth, should the plant be buried or not? Kinda confused on this.

Fifth, how long does a root tab from Wal-Mart last? I'm getting the ten pack from Wal-Mart, and I plan on getting one last plant.

That's it. Any tips would be nice.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

1 Any thing red are high light 15 watt incandescent ain't going to do it 

2 The lights will kill it first

3 The fluffy stuff is rock wool it need to go if you not potting it 

4 To the Crown

5 The ten pack will out live the plants in low light

"Any tips would be nice." more light, more light,

more light.


Rick


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

if you have incandescent light it means you can fit a Compact Fluorescent Light Bulbs, go to lowes or any hardware score and ask for them a daylight Compact Fluorescent Light Bulb. (make sure to check the temperature is 6500k instead of 5000k, sometimes they pass 5000k as daylight)

They are cheap, like 8 for a pack of 2 or 4 depending on brand. There is 13w and 26w versions. If your tank is smaller than 5 gallon, then a 13w would be enough. 

I had 2 of them, i didn't use root tabs, they grow reallllllly fast, lol i had to give the away. 

anyways gl!


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Okay, Okay, I get it. More Light. I'll look for those lightbulbs tomorrow and get the root tabs.

The tank is a divided 10g. Should I get the 13w or 26w, cause the hood says nothing more than 15w. And would Walmart sell them?


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

There is no walmart where i live, so i dont know. Does your hood fit one or two? if it fits two you can do two 13w, but if only one, i would only use one 13w if it say max 15 watts.

seems low for a 10 gallon hood ...


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

It fits two. The tank is the AquaCulture kit for $30. I'll just get two 13 watts. I don't want to go over the limit and have something bad happen. ^.^


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

I got the light bulbs. They're the mini spiral ones, is that what you were talking about? They're 13watts, Compact Fluorescent Lightbulb, 6500k, and are Daylight tone. They're really bright too, I really like the tone. I got them cheap for about $1.50.

I also trimmed my plant of any dead/dying leaves. And Wal-mart didn't have any root tabs. They're in gravel so will they be okay?


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

yea those are what you want.

petco sells roots tabs.

or you can probably buy form this person if you have paypal. hes selling 25 for 4 dollars

http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forums/f25/root-tabs-and-plant-package-for-10-20g-272201.html

usually shipping is included in it, if not shipping should be only 2-3 dollars.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't have a paypal. And the closet Petco & Petsmart is a couple towns away. Is there any alternative options, like diy root tabs?

Or maybe I could get some soil from Walmart and put it around my plants. What kind would be safe for fish?


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm going to be able to get root tabs next month. Will the Swords be fine until then?


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I've never used root tabs and my swords were fine. They didn't grow very fast, but they lived.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

OKay then, thanks for the answer. I really don't mind them growing slow, I just want them to live.  They're already starting to get in new leaves, they're tiny but they're there.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Should I trim off brown roots?


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

Anyone?


----------

